# [Technik-Ratgeber] Apple Airpods Max im Test: Das können die Apple-Kopfhörer



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Apple Airpods Max im Test: Das können die Apple-Kopfhörer*

						Wir haben Apples Over-Ear-Kopfhörer Airpods Max für Sie getestet. In unserem Test erfahren Sie, was die Apple-Kopfhörer können, worauf Sie achten und alles, was Sie wissen müssen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Apple Airpods Max im Test: Das können die Apple-Kopfhörer*


----------

